# upgrading.. S3 or R3 SL?



## bobster27 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I'm a serious racer considering upgrading my current SLC, i prefer classic races to crits and i'm not sure whether or not buying an S3 or R3SL, i ride flats and mountains so it's quite difficult to decide which one would be a better option. I love my SLC but everyone's always preferred the R3 where i race


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

I have an SLC and an RS. I went yesterday to pickup an S3, but my Kysrium SL's won't work on the frame. It's pretty much made for aero wheels only. 

I'm going to get a new S2 or the R3SL.


----------



## bobster27 (Jan 27, 2009)

are the chain stays/seat stays too narrow for the spokes to spin? i found the same thing with my specialized transition and my campy zonda wheels, spokes were hitting the seat stays


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

The S3 has been the subject of heated debate on other forums. Apparently Cervelo designed it such that only certain components will work due to it's "aero or bust" nature. If you're interested in one, its best to call Cervelo and go with their component recommendations. Or, go with the more versatile R3 road bike.


----------



## jhbeeton (Dec 8, 2004)

*Not sure why they haven't thought of this then?*

Since the R3 came out after the soloist, I couldn't wait until the mated the aero front end with the accomodating rear end of the R3.

Seems to me now more applicable than ever with all the complaints over the S3 compatibility issues. Why not offer a S3+ ... S3 front end with routing and aero seatube and then bolt on the R3 seat & chainstays for tire clearance and a bit more compliance. The chainstays are reportedly so robust that the seatstays are there for added dtorsional stability and the UCI double diamond requirements.

If aero is such an advantage ( remember that even climbing courses have downhills and long run outs) then why keep the Squoval downtube and constant outer diameter headtube on the R3.

Perhaps a new thread but easier to chat with the bunch talking about these two particular models.

For what it's worth I'm still smitten with my R3 that was an early replacement to the original R2.5.

JH


----------



## Wilierit (Oct 31, 2005)

Get the R3SL. It is super light and super stiff. Works for everything.


----------

